# Stall construction



## dbr549 (Oct 21, 2012)

Hi!
I'm in the process of laying out a couple of stalls in our old barn. I plan on using 4x4 post for the corners and door jambs. I have some rough sawn 1-1/4" to 2" boards that are about 16' long but kind of twisted. So I plan on using them vertically (about 48" lengths) instead of horizontally on the stalls.

My question is.....should I nail them to the inside or the isle side of the stalls? Appearance wise, they would look better on the outside....for horse butt rubbing, maybe be better if they were on the inside. I've seen plans and pictures using both ways. 

Any suggestions (pros / cons) would be helpful!
Thanks,
Dave


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

In our old barn, we had the boards nailed on horizontally on the outside of the stall. When we built our new barn, we decided to nail them on vertically on the inside of the stall. Either way, the boards have been standing up to general wear and tear that happens. I personally like the vertical look. In your case, I sense you're wanting them on the outside of the stall and I think that should work fine (we're proof of that) but if you want to be a little more secure, you could use screws instead of nails to hold the boards in place. Good luck with your project.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

I would put them on the inside. Use square or star drive screws instead of nails. You'll save yourself grief in the long run with nails backing out, especially with warped wood.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbr549 (Oct 21, 2012)

ok, thanks for the replies. So I take it's acceptable on either side. Screws would be better too, especially if I need to replace a broken board sometime. I didn't think about them backing out over time.


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

I always put the boards inside (horse side) of posts. When put on the outside, the fasteners are all that's holding the horse in. When placed inside the boards are just supported by the fasteners, and the strength of the wood determines wether or not a horse can kick or push its way through. I hope ya get what I mean, I not so good with English lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbr549 (Oct 21, 2012)

Ha! I know what you mean Phly. Point taken. I know I can make it look nice a little easier if the boards are on the outside....but for strength, I'm thinking about screwing them to the inside. Function and safety should be #1.


----------



## Jim Andy (Jan 21, 2013)

If you have enough lumber I would do both sides.


----------

